# switch on raspberry pi



## newman333 (Dec 23, 2015)

I wish to add a fan to my pi along with a on/off switch and a power light how do I do this ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I give up, what's a raspberry pi?
Going to need way more info.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Had to look it up also. Apparently it is some sort to teaching computer 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Depends how big your enclosure case is that you're using. Often the 'Pi' is used without one. 

If your transformer is located near electric outlet, then your cable is supplying DC to unit. Leave it alone and solder your new lighted switch after that point. After that, solder in your fan wires. Maybe glue each to case?

There are many R Pi forums that can recommend parts and suppliers.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

You could either modify from transformer to microSUB or throw a switch on receptacle.

Here's my PI running KODI playing WTV files from NAS & 4tb drive on router.


----------



## dalepres (Mar 20, 2011)

If you're powering your Pi from the wall, try a lamp switch designed to go on the cord. 

Adding a power LED should be pretty easy. The "hello world" samples for Arduino and Pi are turning on an LED. Any of the Pi sites will tell you how to do that.


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

Not the best forum to ask this when there are dedicated rasberryPi forums haha 
https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/


----------

